# Sublimation on Embroidery?



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

As shown on a thread in Sublimation section, I have done Sub printing on white polyester thread. My problem is keeping the sub print fixed to the material before heat pressing. Any suggestions? I have tried heat tape but it does not stick to the garment.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Tacky paper.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Or tacky spray. 

The tacky paper I've used in the past doesn't get tacky until it's actually heat pressed.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

splathead said:


> The tacky paper I've used in the past doesn't get tacky until it's actually heat pressed.


Yup, that's how tacky paper works...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

JYA said:


> Yup, that's how tacky paper works...


Brian needs something that is tacky before it gets to the heat press.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

That's correct. The sublimation paper needs to be able to stick to the white thread before I heat it. 
Just completed 30 shirts using heat tape, but needed to be very careful.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Attached photo of Logo printed on T-shirt using Embroidery and sublimation.


----------



## 1badsup (Jan 16, 2015)

Brian said:


> Attached photo of Logo printed on T-shirt using Embroidery and sublimation.


Looks great! I never thought of doing it that way. So this is a polyneon thread and did you sublimate the graphics on top of the white embroidered background?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I guess I'm not seeing the benefit of doing things this way as opposed to traditional embroidery changing the thread colors? Speed? I can't see it saving that much time....

I briefly tried sublimating white twill to be used as an applique but just could not get the sharpness I was looking for since the twill has a lot of grain to it.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Brian said:


> As shown on a thread in Sublimation section, I have done Sub printing on white polyester thread. My problem is keeping the sub print fixed to the material before heat pressing. Any suggestions? I have tried heat tape but it does not stick to the garment.


I buy a prep spray from conde systems witch you spray on the paper before you heat press. Works great being doing it that way for over 15 years.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tfalk said:


> I guess I'm not seeing the benefit of doing things this way as opposed to traditional embroidery


About the only benefit I see is more clarity on small text. Perhaps speed in completing garment? Full color.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I have done full color photos and small text is readable. One company I have has so much in their logo that it can't be embroidered small and be able to read the text with sublimation you can.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

_Looks great! I never thought of doing it that way. So this is a polyneon thread and did you sublimate the graphics on top of the white embroidered background?_
Yes that's exactly what I did. If the logo you're doing requires a background then you save on thread for the colours in the logo, it takes less time to do since you only need to embroider the background,
and the clarity of small letters is better.
To each his own.


----------

